# New here



## Swolewelder (Jul 8, 2018)

What up guys,
new guy coming from ASF. looking forward to learning from y?all


----------



## brazey (Jul 9, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## botamico (Jul 9, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## BadGas (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey brother.. welcome to other site.. LOL. 

Most of the same cats (and a few losers) over here.. Def the same sponsors.. 

Let me know if you got any questions brother.. or need help .. 



Swolewelder said:


> What up guys,
> new guy coming from ASF. looking forward to learning from y?all


----------



## Arnold (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## Jnc123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Poppy1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Swolewelder said:


> What up guys,
> new guy coming from ASF. looking forward to learning from y?all


Hello Bro,


There is a promotion you may interested in. Here are details.


HGH 99% purity (10 iu/vial, 10 vials/ kit)$180/kit

Buy 2 to get 1 FREE

US domestic shipping cost: 20 USD


If you order 2 kits, you will get 1 free kit. = pay $380 to get 2+1= 3 kits.

If you order 4 kits, you will get 2 free kits and free US domestic shipping. = pay $720 to get 4+2= 6 kits.


Payment method: Western Union, Money Gram, Bitcoin and Bank Transfer.


After received your payment, your parcel could be sent out within 1 working day.


Poppy

Giant Lab

Giantlab-poppy@protonmail.com


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 6, 2018)

Welcome to ASF

PRICE LIST---- THEGROWTHCLINIC@MAILFENCE.COM(AUTO-REPLY, PUT LIST IN SUBJECT HEADER)

ORDERS----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)

QUESTIONS-----THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION IN SUBJECT HEADER)


----------



## Yuki SRHealth (Nov 15, 2018)

Welcome


----------

